# 2006 jetta engine swap advise



## mewert (Nov 26, 2013)

The tensioner failed in my 2006 Jetta and took out a couple valves and poss more damage. From what I've been reading the 2005.5 and 06 2.5 engines are subject to this fault. Not interested in rebuilding an unreliable engine. I understand that the 07's and up have the problem rectified. Looking for advise for a used 2.5 to drop in. I can get a 2010 for a good price but am not sure if I will run into ECU/module/fuel injection etc conversion problems. Is there a specific year/years that you can recommend??
Tks
MikeE


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mewert said:


> The tensioner failed in my 2006 Jetta and took out a couple valves and poss more damage. From what I've been reading the 2005.5 and 06 2.5 engines are subject to this fault. Not interested in rebuilding an unreliable engine. I understand that the 07's and up have the problem rectified. Looking for advise for a used 2.5 to drop in. I can get a 2010 for a good price but am not sure if I will run into ECU/module/fuel injection etc conversion problems. Is there a specific year/years that you can recommend??
> Tks
> MikeE


You can rebuild the motor with an 09+ crank and 09+ timing chain setup. That's what I'd do personally. It's basically the same as swapping --except you have new internals.

OR you can toss in the used engine with your stock harness. Make sure you get one with the same emissions systems (so you don't have to block off anything).

Don't use a newer ECU --yours is easier to work on if you need to.


----------



## mewert (Nov 26, 2013)

Tks appreciate the reply!!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

I just did a swap this summer and documented the whole thing. If you can turn a wrench, its really quite easy. Just time consuming. Your best friend will be the local VW dealership, ECSTuning (merely for part number indexing) and invest in a Bentley service manual.

If you need anything, feel free to hit me up directly or check the build blog in my sig GL :thumbup:


----------

